# Sideswept bangs/layers for wavy hair



## AnotherSunnyDay (Mar 23, 2008)

I have wavy/curly (somewhere inbetween I guess!) hair. It's all one length, a few inches shy of bra strap length, which is what I'm going for. One it gets there, if I get brave enough I want to get layers and bangs. I don't want short layers because I don't want my hair to grow out -- can I just ask for "long layers"? Where should the layers start, ideally? Also, how long should side swept bangs be to ensure they'll look ok when naturally wavy?

So many questions, I know. Any pictures of wavy haired celebs with sideswept bangs? I'd appreciate any advice or pics!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2008)

My hair sounds like yours. Last year I got layers put in. The stylist started the layers halfway between the scalp and ends. So for me it was just below my ears. If I tucked my hair behind my ears, they would barely stay behind my ears.

My hair is a lot more manageable with the layers - no more triangle look.

I don't know anything about side swept bangs. Hopefully someone can help you there.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 24, 2008)

you have midlength hair &amp; you want layers, if you want to keep it longer get your layers started at about your chin and your sideswept bangs can be angled from there. like mischa barton in the pic. or i really like the shorter version with the sideswept bangs too. it's really your personal perference, but angled bangs accentuate all face shapes. you should post a pic when you get your hair cut.




HTH


----------

